# Habt ihr das auch mal erlebt bei Steam



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Januar 2012)

also ich finde das extrem heftig, also muss man jetzt neben steam auch jede andere DRM driss auswendig lernen ob es noch gültige lizenzen hatt.
Kann einer aus erfahrung da zustimmen. Das bild stammt von einen anderen aus nen anderen forum


----------



## kress (5. Januar 2012)

Ist das nicht ne Sache von Crysis (bzw. EA) selbst mit den Codes?
Die kann man nur auf einer begrenzten Anzahl Pc's aktivieren, danach geht es nicht mehr.

Afaik muss man dann auf einer Website die Coderegestrierungen zurücksetzen, um den Key wieder nutzen zu können.


----------



## jensi251 (5. Januar 2012)

Das ist doch jetzt wirklich nicht schlimm.
Ist bei Crysis 1 und Warhead halt so.


----------



## The Nemesis (5. Januar 2012)

Deshalb kaufe ich auch bei Steam nichts mit limitieren Aktivierungen.
Aber bedank dich bei EA.
Richtig krank finde ich die Steam-Spiele, wo die Publisher auf Securom bestehen.
Zum Beispiel Rockstar mit GTA 4 oder Fable 3.

Oder dass ich bei den Batman-Spielen noch Games for Windows benutzen müsste.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Januar 2012)

eine deregestrierung auf der webseite bei EA mir nicht bekannt. Es gibt nen deauthorisierungs tool das derzeit schwer zu finden ist auf der EA webseite aber hier. Und crysis 1 hatte nie Eine aktivierung erst crysiswarhead. aber gut zu wissen das EA so nett ist.
Nähmlich die aktivierungen gehen nach win mac addresse.Wird irgendwas geändert und manmuss win neu aktivieren sind alle aktivierungen weg.Und diese sind nicht wiederherstellbar.
Nur mitn ANRUF BEI EA was mehr kostet als das Spiel neu.
zum glück ist das bei mir nicht schon so
Edit EA wird immer dreister nächsten Monat wird EA.com abgeschaltet und es gibt nur noch ORIGIN heisst auch die deauthorisierung tools sind weg.also wird ORIGIn Pflicht für alle EA titel seit 2008 (einführung von DRMbei EA) Danke Richolo du aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrsscccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Festplatte (5. Januar 2012)

EA war mal so gut und dank diesem Schrott werde ich nie wieder was von denen kaufen!


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Außer Anrufen wüsste ich jetzt auch nichts. Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, ist das kein Steam-Problem sondern EAs DRM-Mist. Übrigens kann man auf den Steam Store Seiten zu den Spielen sehen, ob die Drittanbieter-DRM nutzen.


----------



## The Nemesis (6. Januar 2012)

Hier btw. eine Liste, welche Spiele Securom etc. haben:
http://steamdrm.flibitijibibo.com/hardware-based/
Inert DRM » The Big List of 3rd Party DRM on Steam


----------

